# Best book on uses of beeswax?



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Here's not one, but, three.


1) Beeswax alchemy: https://www.amazon.com/Beeswax-Alch...d=1522094389&sr=8-3&keywords=beeswax+crafting

2) Honeycrafting: https://www.amazon.com/Honey-Crafti...d=1522094389&sr=8-2&keywords=beeswax+crafting

3) Beeswax crafting : https://www.amazon.com/Beeswax-Craf...d=1522094389&sr=8-1&keywords=beeswax+crafting

The current edition of* Beeswax Alchemy* has a much more attractive cover, and it's right on the money for people who want to make lotions, salves, etc. I'm not sure why the picture shown in the link has the old design.

*Honeycrafting* has info about uses for honey, as well as wax.

*Beeswax crafting* has a very cute picture of wax dragon on the front, but my impression is that it is more geared to candle-making than potion-making.

I wish I knew how to import images, but if you click on the links above you can see them on Amazon. How about also selling some of those adorable small molded candles. You can get the forms from any bee supplier. I made some bunnies (about 2" high) for Easter presents a few years ago and I've heard from two people that they put them away carefully, without burning and now bring them out as part of the annual table decorations. I imagine they would be easy, impulse sales, with good added $$ value for you. There are a dizzying number of different forms, suitable for all occasions, as I realize it's probably too late for Easter this year.

Nancy


----------



## Beeman1554 (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks, Nancy, for the recommendations and ideas.


----------



## RUDOS (Dec 14, 2012)

I used my computer type in Beeswax Candles and you get a list of companies selling Beeswax and uses of Beeswax. Everyone is different, It makes a great read. It took years for our company to sell a candle, till this last winter. We started doing Christmas shows, Wow!. Our investment doesn't look so grim anymore.


----------



## Pithon (Sep 13, 2018)

I do a lot of camping and I use it to lube all my zippers on my tent, bags, and coats. Stays on and doesn't leave any stains.


----------



## beesRus (Nov 15, 2018)

*Beeswax Alchemy* is a great book! Best I've read that helps your understand 'the alchemy' in a simple format. Very practical yet attractive book! Bee supply companies have it for order or in their shops.


----------

